# Stubby8th's Picture Thread



## stubby8th (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey yall! Everyone's got a pic thread now, right? Why not. This just seems the best way to share with the group. I'll update with new photos of my collection, so stay tuned.
I'll lead off with one of my favorite girls, Saphire, freshly molted. 
Hommeoma sp., Blue femur beauty - 4 inches.


----------



## stubby8th (Mar 13, 2006)

Here are my two most impressive girls size wise;

Grammastola aurostriata, Chaco golden knee - 7 inches & 

Lasiodora parahybana, Brazilian salmon - 6 1/2 inches.


----------



## stubby8th (Mar 13, 2006)

Just received this little jewel from my good buddy, ChrisNCT. And yes, this photo was taken by Chris. He is such a great photographer, that I just usually just resize and crop his photos and use them as my desktop! 
Once she molts (soon!) I'll post the result as well.

*Update* on this one as promised! Just molted the other day . . . turns out to be a male - and that's OK by me, this sp. gets large and will be around for at least another year or so. The male is more colorful than the female, so I'm excited to see the colors to come with the next number of molts. 

Pamphobeteus sp. 2 “Ecuadorian bloom”, 3 inches


----------



## PA7R1CK (Mar 13, 2006)

Great pictures Tom!


----------



## Melmoth (Mar 13, 2006)

Gorgeous T's you have there Stubby and nice photography.The Chaco Golden Knee and Brazilian Salmon Pink are two of my top five T's of all time.I must admit though,that my big Salmon Pink girl (81/2 inches) wouldn't permit of handling like your girl obviously does  


                                       SG


----------



## ArachnoJoost (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey,
Beautiful T's, only one comment: your E. pulcherimaklaasi looks like an adult male, or am I way off there?
greetz,
Joost


----------



## stubby8th (Mar 13, 2006)

ArachnoJoost said:
			
		

> Hey,
> Beautiful T's, only one comment: your E. pulcherimaklaasi looks like an adult male, or am I way off there?
> greetz,
> Joost


Hey Joost - 
You know, that's a great question; I was looking forward to examining the molt and when I recovered it, she was 'chewing' on it, and it was not examineable. Of the other ways of determineing sex; there are no hooks or 'boxing gloves', and there are no additional protrusions with the spinnerettes. So, for now I'm going with female. I will attempt to get a decent shot of her underside.


----------



## crawldad (Mar 13, 2006)

*Nice Ts my friend!*

Having never seen a Euathlus pulcherrimaklassi (what a _beauty_ I may add), what is this spiders personality.  Need to add to my collection!


----------



## stubby8th (Mar 13, 2006)

crawldad said:
			
		

> Having never seen a Euathlus pulcherrimaklassi (what a _beauty_ I may add), what is this spiders personality.  Need to add to my collection!


Hey crawl-daddy -
Very docile has been my experiecnce, I would recomend this sp. to anyone . . .


----------



## Sheri (Mar 13, 2006)

Stubby,
I fixed the thread title for you.

Nice pics.


----------



## Spiderface (Mar 13, 2006)

great pics! how do you guys get them to come out so well? especially with the close ups.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Mar 13, 2006)

Great T's!! Love your pampho!!


----------



## stubby8th (Mar 14, 2006)

*Avicularia*

I thought I'd share 3 of my avics of note with you;

Avicularia aurantica (Yellow-banded pink toe) 3 inches

Avicularia versicolor (Antilles pink toe) 3 1/2 inches

Avicularia purpurea (Ecuadorian purple) 5 inches


----------



## MRL (Mar 14, 2006)

Awesome pictures stubby! :clap:

Lets see those brachys.


----------



## stubby8th (Mar 14, 2006)

*Outstanding s'lings*

I normally just don't shoot pics of s'lings. But there have been a few that have stood out and worthy of including.

Avicularia versicolor (Antilles pink toe)
In my humble opinion, this Avicularia sp. has it all going on; color, temperment & price (worth every red cent). I had a fellow hobbist tell me once that he tells those who are interested in owning their first Avic sp. to just put out the few extra bucks and get the versicolor; it is the best of all of them rolled into one. I would have to agree. 
Check out the 'blue' on my girl when she was just a baby.

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Green bottle blue) 
I mean this spider is the whole package! Vividly colorful - at every stage. Docile and hardy - did I mention eats like a pig? Makes interesting webbing, but is out in the open and grows quickly!


----------



## stubby8th (Mar 15, 2006)

*Nhandu*

She's a little flicky, but well worth the itch!

Nhandu coloratovillosus (Brazilian Black & White), 4.5 inches


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Mar 15, 2006)

Great collection you have , Great lookin pics too ! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## stubby8th (Mar 18, 2006)

*Brachypelma*

Brachypelma are some of my very favorite because they are brightly colored, long-lived and pretty laid-back for the most part (albit a bit flicky sometimes). Here are some of my favs:

Brachypelma smithi, 4 inch female

Brachypelma klassi, 3 inches female

Brachypelma ruhnaui, 4 inch female

Brachypelma albopilosum, 4.5 inch female

Brachypelma emelia, 3 inch female


----------



## stubby8th (Apr 4, 2006)

*The Hunt*

I am fortunate to have been able to enjoy a colony of Aphonopelma hentzi in the 'wilds' of North Texas for a number of years now (refer to last fall's post:  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=51534&highlight=hentzi ). I thought this year I might include some observations - beginning with last night.

04/04/06 - Have noticed many individuals and fresh holes for the first time this year. Visited the previous weekend and there was no activity, so it has only been a matter of days since they have emerged from their hibernation.


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Apr 5, 2006)

AWSOME pics man ! i love to see Taranutlas out in there element , its always a treat ! 
Thanks for sharing ! :clap:


----------



## crawldad (Apr 5, 2006)

*"Hook" me up*

Hay Tom, looks like you might be able to help "Pimp" my guy out.  My Hentzi went ultimate about 4 weeks ago!  Happy hunting!


----------



## stubby8th (Apr 7, 2006)

What - isn't everyone's this sweet??

Phormictopus cancerides, (Hatian Brown) 3.5 inches


----------



## MRL (Apr 7, 2006)

Awesome pics stubby, keep em coming!

That hatian looks great.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 8, 2006)

Stubby,,,,I am glad I stopped by to see your thread again. You have added allot of very nice pics and species!

Keep em coming!


Talk to you soon guy!


----------



## stubby8th (Apr 11, 2006)

Freshly molted Lasiodora difficilus (Brazilian Fiery Red), 5" F


----------



## stubby8th (Apr 12, 2006)

*Breeding Grammastola aureostriata*

My buddy, KJE, lent me her beautiful male to meet my big female G. aureostriata. First introduction was tonight, and as you can see I think they got along fine.


----------



## KJE (Apr 12, 2006)

That's awesome!  Crossing my fingers for a successful sac.  Your female is beautiful!  She looks a lot bigger than my male.  How big is she?


----------



## stubby8th (May 30, 2006)

*Brachypelma Revisited*

Here's a few of my latest additions:

Brachypelma boehmei (Mexican Fireleg), F, 4”

Brachypelma vagans (Mexican Red-Rump), M, 4"

Brachypelma smithi (Mexican Red Knee), F, 6"


----------



## stubby8th (Jun 9, 2006)

*Worth the wait . . .*

I was threatening to name this little girl curly because she had been bald for the past 6 months or so.

Freshly molted Brachypelma ruhnaui:


----------



## crawldad (Jun 11, 2006)

*Way to go!!!*

Very impresive additions my friend.  The B. emelia is one I would like to add.  How big is that B. smithi, it looks huge!  And I must comment on your B. ruhnaui, what an awsome looking T, any size change with this molt?


----------



## stubby8th (Jul 14, 2006)

*B. smithi just molted!!*

Here's another look at my Brachypelma smithi (Mexican Red Knee), freshly molted . . .


----------



## Sunar (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice looking T. Great coloring! 

~Fred


----------



## stubby8th (Aug 6, 2006)

Lasiadora Difficilius post molt. I just love this sp! She grew another inch . . .


----------



## stubby8th (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's a rare glimpse of Ephebopus murinus, female 5"


----------



## kraken (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice Murinus!


----------



## stubby8th (Aug 28, 2006)

Just a few additional shots . . .

My L.difficilus helping me do some work at my desk at night . . .

Also, N.coloratovillosus freshly molted!


----------



## IguanaMama (Aug 28, 2006)

Gorgeous_ L. difficilus, _I JUST got one myself and it is fast becoming one of my favorites.  Mine is really nice, handleable.  I called my husband over last night to see our new baby, I said to him, come look at Snookums, the name seems to be sticking.  LOL


----------



## Bark (Aug 28, 2006)

Stubby,

If only your difficilus was on the mouse.  I work with a "mac person" who is horribly afraid of spiders and good with photoshop.  I'd send her that picture and watch her face when she sees it isn't a fake!  ;P 

You have a heck of a collection there!


----------



## crawldad (Aug 31, 2006)

*Thomas my friend!*

My how your collection has grown!  That E. murinus is a striking T!  I have added that L.difficilus  to my wish list.  Great job my friend!


----------



## stubby8th (Oct 3, 2006)

Pterinochilus murinus, 4" 
OBT(Orange Bitey-Thang)
Love . . . from a distance.


----------



## stubby8th (Jul 18, 2007)

Just a little something I found while walking the dog last night . . .


----------



## stubby8th (Aug 4, 2007)

Lasiodorides polycuspulatus, 
'Peruvian blonde' adult female, 6"​I would recomend this sp. to anyone looking for a large, easy to maintain tarantula that is hardy, easy and safe to handle and has beautiful coloration as well. I tried to capture her coloration - with flash and without - both ways seems to pick up certain subtleties that the other lacks.


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Aug 4, 2007)

Tom,

I am glad you are so pleased with her, this species is one of my favorites.

Peace-
Mark


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 4, 2007)

Man,,, that Lasiodorides polycuspulatus  is weet!    :drool:


----------



## stubby8th (Aug 13, 2007)

*Freshly molted - such a great species!*

Grammastola aurostriata, Chaco golden knee - male 4 inches


----------



## stubby8th (Apr 9, 2008)

G. Rosea freshly molted.
Got this one from my Ohio bro Crawldad, captive bred s'ling (first pic).
Can't get over the color of what's generally regarded as a boaring 'brown' spider.


----------



## maxxxieee (Apr 27, 2012)

what a beauty!!! WOW!  Those colors really pop.


----------

